
The Next CSS Frontier – Classless - ubershmekel
https://medium.com/@ubershmekel/the-next-css-frontier-classless-5e66f3f25fdd
======
rident
this one has been around for years -
[https://github.com/yegor256/tacit](https://github.com/yegor256/tacit)

